# Exporting/ inporting RV's



## Mopard (Jan 9, 2002)

Hi
would any one know who could help me import
a used RV in to Australia, I have a family member
who can help with Aust customs and paper work,
need help with finding a RV (  Motor home around $5000.00 US )
and getting it del to Long Beach Cal.
Any imformation would be a great help


----------

